# red foot tortoises not eating !!!



## eggroo (Oct 31, 2009)

hi, does anyone have any suggestions on how to get my red foot tortoises to eat ? i got them last week and they had been fed mostly on bananas and oranges. i knew this was not the best sources of food for them and so changed it. however now they are not touching hardly anything ! they have a bath each morning and have a bowl of water in their viv, both have bright eyes no discharge from their noses and have weed and pooed.
any help at all would be greatly appreciated !:2thumb:


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

Hi if your red foots will only eat bananas and oranges and this is what they have always had, I myself would try lots of new foods but mix bananas or oranges in as they like the smell of this food and used to it but over time reduce the amount, so in the end their is none in their food . Usely red foots are not fussed what they eat .


----------

